# win stuff from lowes



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

To anyone that has a facebook account go to lowes home improvement on facebook click on the black friday throwdown tab on the page make your picks and you could possibly win every item on the page.:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

You and 3/4 of a million other people that like that page. Good Luck.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Gotta play to get paid. It isn't like I have to invest money or anything takes 2 minutes. I waste more time and money bidding jobs against hacks that work for pennies so why not this.


----------

